# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  What WPF projects are you working on?

## DeanMc

Im interested to know what sort of project you guys have taken on. My first project is a syntax highlighter for xaml, you can check my blog for daily updates. It will output BB code for the forum and as such when finished will be available, with source in the code bank.

----------


## techgnome

I've been planning on doing an app to track Application License and Keys... for two jobs now, I've seen everything tracked on Excel spreadsheets, and think it's time there was an app to track it... Originally it was going to be a straighup VB.NET app... .but now I'm thinking it would be a great way to learn WPF...

-tg

----------


## DeanMc

Yeah sounds good and given the customisation that can be applied to the listbox I reckon it could look really good!

----------


## techgnome

That's what I'm hoping for.

-tg

----------


## mendhak

Mine's a system tray build-ticker for Team Foundation Server.  It'll monitor builds, queue them and let you connect to multiple projects, yadda yadda yadda.  A little frustrating at times but then things do work out when you come to grips with a new way of thinking.  It's on codeplex.

www.codeplex.com/teambuildtray

----------


## chris128

> I've been planning on doing an app to track Application License and Keys... for two jobs now, I've seen everything tracked on Excel spreadsheets, and think it's time there was an app to track it... Originally it was going to be a straighup VB.NET app... .but now I'm thinking it would be a great way to learn WPF...
> 
> -tg


How dare you! I'm currently half way through making that exact app! haha Its got a little more functionality than that but thats one of the important features lol its called a DML in ITIL terms (DML stands for Definitive Media Library and ITIL is a standard framework that IT services within businesses are supposed to adhere to if they want to provide the best service possible).

I'm just making it in good old winforms at the moment though (using some third party controls to make it look nice) as its a project for work and its too important to try mess about making it in WPF while I'm still very much a beginner.

Here's a screenshot of where its at now:

----------


## chris128

Oh yeah and as for the actual thread purpose - what I'm currently making in WPF is an application that will generate reports from email servers (Exchange 2003 specifically) that show how many emails have been sent by each user each day internally and externally. Yes Exchange does not provide such statistics itself annoyingly.

Its still very much a work in progress but here's a couple of screenshots of it in its current state (shame you cant see the animations in screenshots  :Smilie:  )

----------


## DeanMc

And I still dont like the gradient color ha ha!

----------


## chris128

haha shhh, saying its a work in progress means I can just use that as an excuse for any bad parts of it  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeanMc

ha ha very good! Hmm I reckon a silverlight WPF RichTextBox is the next project in mind, wow RichText and silverlight, I can see adobe quaking in their boots!

----------


## chris128

Why, does SilverLight not already include an RTB control?

----------


## DeanMc

No! grrr, there is a freeware one available but the sites down, typical.

As you can see my application is the pinnacle of design evolution!

----------


## techgnome

Keepe checking CodePlex... If I remember right, there's one that's supposed to follow right after the ListView... 

-tg

----------


## DeanMc

A RichTextBox? yeah that was the one, the link was down when i checked, I believe it was made by a crowd called vectorlight.

----------


## Pac_741

I'm working on a contact mannager "Contacts", i'm working really hard for the UI, i'll place some screen shots:

----------


## chris128

looks good  :Smilie:

----------


## Pac_741

Thanks

----------


## Pac_741

It's almost done, i'll publish it on my website when it's completely done, Oh! and by the way this is the second version of "Contacts" you can check out the first version on my web site.

----------


## vbNeo

That looks awesome Pac_741! Looking forward to seeing it in action.

Currently I'm developing a "Forum" (more like an online text conference system) system in Silverlight 2 - not exactly WPF, but close :Smilie: .

I'm gonna post some screenshots later when I get around to it.

----------


## chris128

Do it!  :Smilie:

----------


## Pac_741

Thanks vbNeo, i'd like to see your application

----------


## joebobfrank

Hey guys, I'm working on a file splitter with soon to be a ton of features.

There may still be some bugs but the current version is pretty much ready for shipping out... or sharing for free :P

It Splits/Join files and Checksums with MD5, SHA1-512 and RIPEMD160. (It even checksums the expected outcome of the split files to make sure no data is lost)

I didn't need to make it in wpf, but the wpf controls just look nicer, oh and I did some cool minimization effects (closing effects soon to come)

 

minimization in action:


oh, and isn't that a nice desktop background, or rather, dreamscene video? xD

Edit: Uploaded it in case any of you want to try it out (and help spot bugs xD). It's a rediculously small file size too.. http://rapidshare.com/files/19620695..._installer.exe

----------


## vbNeo

Here's a screenshot of my application. The blue button in the vertical menu is the effect on mouse over(the cursor isn't visible on a print screen), and the blue square in the right side is used for an animation when pulling data form the server.

I've done what I could to make everything resizable as well as not looking awful on most resolutions, hence the content box(which is actually just a restyled ContentControl... I love xaml  :Big Grin: ) is resizable, that's what the anchor at the bottom right is for.

I'm proud to say all graphics, except for the speech bubble in the top left corner, was written in xaml. Come to think of it, this is actually the first time I've ever really showed it off, so any constructive critisism is very welcome.



EDIT: No... I'm not normally an IE user, but it makes debugging SL applications a lot easier, so it's VSs primary browser :Wink: .

----------


## dee-u

> Hey guys, I'm working on a file splitter with soon to be a ton of features.
> 
> There may still be some bugs but the current version is pretty much ready for shipping out... or sharing for free :P
> 
> It Splits/Join files and Checksums with MD5, SHA1-512 and RIPEMD160. (It even checksums the expected outcome of the split files to make sure no data is lost)
> 
> I didn't need to make it in wpf, but the wpf controls just look nicer, oh and I did some cool minimization effects (closing effects soon to come)
> 
>  
> ...


Instead of an installer could you provide a source code? How did you go about those forms of your if you have not use WPF?

----------


## chris128

No I think he was saying that he DID use WPF but he didnt have to thats all  :Smilie: 

EDIT:
Oh and my latest project using WPF is to re-write a helpdesk job logging system that I was part way through writing in winforms  :Big Grin:  posted some screenshots in the "Aesthetics" thread but I'll post a few in here when its smartened up a bit and I've actually got something to show  :Smilie:

----------


## Pac_741

VbNeo, your application looks really good.

----------


## DeanMc

Wow, guys amazing screenies!

----------


## chris128

SCREENIES? What are you 12!?  :Big Grin:

----------


## joebobfrank

haha I take offense at that. I'm 16 and say screenies :P

Well actually I usually say screenshots, depends on where I'm posting...

----------


## chris128

oh right lol i've never heard that before. Always been screenshots or printscreens (or sometimes screendumps but I hate that..) round here!

----------


## DeanMc

Meh!

----------


## nikhil8819

hey how did u do it  created that  i am doin a project can u suggest where can i find it

----------


## wingers

> Oh and my latest project using WPF is to re-write a helpdesk job logging system that I was part way through writing in winforms  posted some screenshots in the "Aesthetics" thread but I'll post a few in here when its smartened up a bit and I've actually got something to show


Hi chris

Another forum member recommended I take a look at some of your posts as you create some great IT applications

been reading through some posts and notice you mention a helpdesk system - did you ever finish this and if so is there any code etc to look at - really interests me

----------

